# Sian's Audi TT 225 :)



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

New here, I'm learning how this works here is few of mine

Only mods are(for now ) Lowered on Coilovers, the Mercedes wheels, tinted windows, Pioneer headunit and Forge 007p valve..





































We decided to squeeze a friend in...all 6 foot 5 of him


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

welcome to the forum, i wrote to you on the bm forum.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sian, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

You did yes.. Thank u for bringing me over  I seem to be on here more than Bm now hehe


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)

Welcome Sian. That's one big friend you have there 

Keep looking at your wheels, can't decide if I like them, I think it is the Mercedes logo on the centers....


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Those wheels have the potential to look amazing. I think with slightly better photos (no offence) they would show up better.

Nice to see something different though 

And welcome


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good start what else you planning :?:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

dont worry i spend a lot of my time still on here and i dont even own a tt  missing it a lot counts though lol


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Good start what else you planning :?:


First off, i have to fix the coolant temp sensor(ill do that tomorrow or rather he wil ) after that i need some rear tie bars being mine is so low but i love the height she is so tie bars it is. Also got get the engine bay clean and shiny 

The rest of my sound system is in progress at the moment, just deciding how I want it  then maybe some rear Led lights I'd like, however not found any i like as of yet.

Got save some pennies then for the obligatory Exhaust, intake, Forge/samco Intake pipe ,map etc etc. Then after that erm.......

The photos were on a phone trying to be a camera  went out with a few friends the other night went to an empty multistory got few more just waiting for him to upload them


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sianb said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Good start what else you planning :?:
> ...


Sounds like you have it all planed out 8)


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

[quotethe Mercedes wheel][/quote] are alphards and are super rare and are the reason im buying a mk1 tt because they look epic on them, if you wont to sell them let me no


----------



## reeso (Oct 24, 2011)

Really like those wheels


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

Few more pics, he is new to photography 



















Meow


----------



## NECC (Jun 14, 2012)

Loving those wheels 8)


----------



## mik3 (Jan 15, 2012)

sweet! , i love the wheels.. are the pics huge cus only the first would load for me


----------



## theblob (Jul 11, 2009)

Those wheels look amazing ,Also not a tt owner yet a few weeks time i hope  ,This forum and members are fantastic not knowing a thing about motors as you will tell by my v reg focus :lol: :lol: , So not only having a very nice TT sian you made a good choice joining the TT forum ,congrats on your tt


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Nice wheels


----------



## Ruffmeister (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks perfect there! Spotted a set of those wheels for sale earlier on Edition38


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah wheels look good, not many have them now. Maybe needs dropping a bit more imo.


----------



## Sianb (May 15, 2012)

Erm no it's low enough as it is, I'm already restricted to where I can go hehe. I've had the car a month and half and still the wheels are unmarked


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Sianb said:


> Erm no it's low enough as it is, I'm already restricted to where I can go hehe. I've had the car a month and half and still the wheels are unmarked


Ha, kiss of death saying that! You'll kerb them tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## bigdan (May 28, 2012)

sell me your wheels :'(


----------

